# No clock change



## Virren (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello

I have a ATI Radeon HD 3650 and I feel that it is a little bit to slow for Flightsimulator X so I thought that I should try to overclock it a little bit to see the difference. I downloaded ATITool and began by pressing "Find max core". It ran for about an hour but absolutly nothing happened to the core speed, neither up or down. Should I wait longer perhaps over night or is this card simply impossible to overclock? Typically when should the core speed start to change?

System: 
AMD phenom X3 2.2 GHz
ATI Radeon HD 3650 512MB DDR2
4GB RAM DDR2
Narra3-GL8E Motherboard
GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 Chipset
Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit
300W PSU (to low?)

Cheers
Victor


----------



## a_ump (Jan 10, 2009)

i don't recommend atitool anymore, it has some compatibility issues such as not recognizing my 7800GTX so i can't use it, which imo shows that the auther(though a great program) hasn't been working on it too much. Use rivatuner, and then Furmark for testing, i run furmark for about 15min if it is stable through that it should be okay but i also do a run of 3dmark06 afterwards to since it'll stop if there are any errors. every card is overclockable to some degree be it even 1mhz(though  that wouldn't make a difference). I recommend increasing core speed in 5mhz incremints and memory in 10mhz incremints, it's what i do and it works for me.


----------



## KBD (Jan 10, 2009)

I only recently got my first ATI card in many years and dont have much experience with it but i can say this. Dont use find MAX core on ATI Tool to overclock. From personal experience, i only use that utility for stability testing, thats all. I belive you can also overclock with it as well but what you have to do is move the core and mem slider by a few Mhz and then test for stability. Repeat until unstable. I believe the latest version 0.27b4 doesnt even support my Radeon 4870 as it doesnt even display the clocks but it should work with your card. The utilities i use to overclock are CCC and ATI Tray Tools, i would recomend them over ATI Tool.


Edit: I just tested out RivaTuner 2.22 and it also worked with my card. I didnt recomend it earlier because back in september it didnt work with an HD 3450 on but now it seems to work with ATI cards but still offers limited functionality as compared to nvidia cards.


----------



## Virren (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, really fast response 

All right I'll have a look around and try those other programs 
Thanks
victor


----------

